# How did you get your teaching job in Dubai?



## Janine0107 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello hello!

I'm a 32 year old English teacher from the Netherlands and I'm searching for a job in Dubai (as a teacher..).

I know Dave's esl cafe, tefl, bayt etc

My question is: Are there any teachers on this forum working in Dubai who can tell me how they got their job?

Thanks!!!!

Janine


----------

